# Blast from the Past: War of the Worlds



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

*They never left!* 

"In 1953, Earth experienced a *War of the Worlds*. Common bacteria stopped the aliens, but it didn't kill them. Instead, the aliens lapsed into a state of deep hibernation. Now the aliens have been resurrected, more terrifying than before. In 1953, aliens started taking over the world. Today, they're taking over our bodies!"

They're We're Alive!

This time, the aliens are ready...

Cast:
Adrian Paul 
Role: John Kincaid (Season 2)
Lynda Mason Green 
Role: Dr. Suzanne McCullough
Jared Martin 
Role: Dr. Harrison Blackwood
Richard Chaves 
Role: Lt. Col. Paul Ironhorse (Season 1)
Philip Akin 
Role: Norton Drake (Season 1)


----------

